# Mr. Darcy



## NyxHamsters (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr. Darcy is a Syrian hamster from a hamster breeder in Pontypridd (Blue Rose Hamstery). 

He's just about fully grown now, and he is the sweetest gentleman as well. I brought him home because he has such a lovely personality and amongst the rescues I get it's nice to have a hamster that lives here permanently. 

Darcy comes out of his cage on a regular basis. Luckily, he's a bit lazy as well so it's not hard to catch him when he has to go back in his cage. 

Today an order came with a few bits for the hamsters/rabbit, including a wheel for Mr. Darcy. He outgrew his wheel and I've passed it on to one of my smaller rescue Syrians, so instead, he has a lovely big Trixie wheel and has already been out to see it and trial it - it seems to be a successful purchase so far.


----------



## muddy_dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

What a gorgeous fella. certainly seems to enjoy his new wheel


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw Mr. Darcy is such a cute hamster


----------

